# Who uses DCC++EX and what are your overall impressions?



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

I just finished building my DCC++EX system last night, well I have tweaks, but I tested it. For those who might not have heard of it, here's the webpage. DCC++ EX Model Railroading — DCC++ EX documentation 
It's open source software that runs on an Arduino based board, with various options motor shields. I built mine using an Arduino Mega clone, about $18 from Amazon, a Flastree Motor Shield $15 dollar shipped and two adjustable power bricks for about $14.50 each. I also bought a stackable case, so I can also put my Raspberry PI 4 on top, to make a complete solution. I chose not to use the WifI option for direct throttles, instead to use the Rasp PI with JMRI software. I honestly thought it was pretty easy to setup. I loaded the DCC++EX Arduino software via USB on my PC (but could have used the Raspberry PI). I hooked everything up, and used a small 5A booster since this is Large Scale. I'm currently working on building a 10A booster from here: A High Power DCC Booster - REVISED 2021
However, you can use any booster you'd like. I have one quick photo I took. Overall, worked quite well last night with my JMRI load on the PI and my phone as a throttle using Engine Driver for Android, or using throttles directly on the computer. The JMRI load I used sets up local WiFI, the Raspberry PI is a Wife server (not on the internet), so if no internet or Wifi near where you run your trains then no problem! All worked quite well. I ran a DCC Dash-9 and DCC SD45 around my test layout. It all worked the first time, which is great! I recommend the system for those that are looking for a full featured but budget DCC system. It is well supported by the developers and there is a dedicated train forum too. In the photo below the board in front isn't used, just the small booster in the bottom right corner was used. I used a 24 inch monitor and wireless Logitech keyboard with a touchpad hooked to the Raspberry PI 4. This is a 4gb memory model so everything runs very well. I used the Standard Raspberry PI image of JMRI here: JMRI RaspberryPi as Access Point | M Steve Todd It took me maybe 1 hour of assembling and getting everything loaded and in my Garage to test. Really impressive. Now I want to get my NCE Mini Panel hooked up witih this station for Automated DCC control. I heard I just need to build an adapter to hook it to the DCC bus. Has anyone hooked an NCE Mini panel to any other DCC system other than NCE? I also want to try the DCC++EX WebThrottle which is also available, and see how I like it.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I've played with it a bit, however I found I just do not like driving trains with a smart phone, particularly outside. Roundy-Roundy was ok, for that it worked fine, but any sort of operations or switching where you have to watch the locomotive didn't work well for me. Some people love it, and that's cool, but I found I had more fun hooking it up and getting it working than I did actually using it (I am a nerd though). Glad you are having fun, it is quite a nice package, they have put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a $75 laptop that runs JMRI just fine, and it is a general purpose computer so I can also run my QSI programmer, my Zimo programmer, etc. Plus the internal battery allows it to be portable.

Lots of ways to skin a cat. One thing I have found is the mainstream DCC manufacturers have better control over timing, and better abilities to program in service mode.

My NCE does direct, paged and register modes for programming, it will program just about anything. I have found some weird European stuff, but found often they require a power interruption following a CV write (NOT in the standard by the way)... this was some weird decoder for a turnout decoder... 

But I will be using a RPi for a home automation controller, with it's own OS, not Linux.


Greg


----------



## Russell C of Idaho (Jul 20, 2017)

ansleyl said:


> I just finished building my DCC++EX system last night, well I have tweaks, but I tested it. For those who might not have heard of it, here's the webpage. DCC++ EX Model Railroading — DCC++ EX documentation
> It's open source software that runs on an Arduino based board, with various options motor shields. I built mine using an Arduino Mega clone, about $18 from Amazon, a Flastree Motor Shield $15 dollar shipped and two adjustable power bricks for about $14.50 each. I also bought a stackable case, so I can also put my Raspberry PI 4 on top, to make a complete solution. I chose not to use the WifI option for direct throttles, instead to use the Rasp PI with JMRI software. I honestly thought it was pretty easy to setup. I loaded the DCC++EX Arduino software via USB on my PC (but could have used the Raspberry PI). I hooked everything up, and used a small 5A booster since this is Large Scale. I'm currently working on building a 10A booster from here: A High Power DCC Booster - REVISED 2021
> However, you can use any booster you'd like. I have one quick photo I took. Overall, worked quite well last night with my JMRI load on the PI and my phone as a throttle using Engine Driver for Android, or using throttles directly on the computer. The JMRI load I used sets up local WiFI, the Raspberry PI is a Wife server (not on the internet), so if no internet or Wifi near where you run your trains then no problem! All worked quite well. I ran a DCC Dash-9 and DCC SD45 around my test layout. It all worked the first time, which is great! I recommend the system for those that are looking for a full featured but budget DCC system. It is well supported by the developers and there is a dedicated train forum too. In the photo below the board in front isn't used, just the small booster in the front left corner was used. I used a 24 inch monitor and wireless Logitech keyboard with a touchpad hooked to the Raspberry PI 4. This is a 4gb memory model so everything runs very well. I used the Standard Raspberry PI image of JMRI here: JMRI RaspberryPi as Access Point | M Steve Todd It took me maybe 1 hour of assembling and getting everything loaded and in my Garage to test. Really impressive. Now I want to get my NCD Mini Panel hooked up witih this station for Automated DCC control. I heard I just need to build an adapter to hook it to the DCC bus. Has anyone hooked an NCE Mini panel to any other DCC system other than NCE? I also want to try the DCC++EX WebThrottle which is also available, and see how I like it.
> 
> View attachment 63309


I’ve been looking into this for some time. I don’t have a lot of locos but want to be able to use the same system in the garden as well as my O scale and On30 stuff. 

I would like to use some kind of wireless throttle besides a phone or tablet outside, most of their screens are difficult to use outdoors. I would like to do switching as well as running. 

My main thing is I like high quality, programmable sound so I am looking at ESU decoders. Seems good steam sound is something not available open source, it must be very complex to design….


----------



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

Russell C of Idaho said:


> I’ve been looking into this for some time. I don’t have a lot of locos but want to be able to use the same system in the garden as well as my O scale and On30 stuff.
> 
> I would like to use some kind of wireless throttle besides a phone or tablet outside, most of their screens are difficult to use outdoors. I would like to do switching as well as running.
> 
> My main thing is I like high quality, programmable sound so I am looking at ESU decoders. Seems good steam sound is something not available open source, it must be very complex to design….


It's a command station. I don't understand your comments on decoders, DCC command stations work with ALL decoders. You're not locked down to any specific manufacturers decoders. ESU decoders work with NCE, Digittax, this, or any other command station.


----------



## Russell C of Idaho (Jul 20, 2017)

ansleyl said:


> It's a command station. I don't understand your comments on decoders, DCC command stations work with ALL decoders. You're not locked down to any specific manufacturers decoders. ESU decoders work with NCE, Digittax, this, or any other command station.


There are (or used to be) open source decoder designs for DCC++ decoders, but not for sound decoders, 5 amp sound decoders cost $150++…


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

DCC command stations do run all loco decoders but not all DCC command stations can write to all decoders. Case in point is the HO command stations can run large scale decoders but some lack the current required for programming decoders.


----------



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> DCC command stations do run all loco decoders but not all DCC command stations can write to all decoders. Case in point is the HO command stations can run large scale decoders but some lack the current required for programming decoders.


You should only need to use a booster for large scale to alleviate any lack of current or voltage. With that said, reading and programming decoders can be touchy.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When trying to program a decoder and eliminate issues the following need to be done:
Turn off the programming lock if the decoder has this capability
Turn off sound, lights, smoke units, etc.
Make sure for largescale decoders that the programming current is sufficient.

Only issue I had was when programming some switch decoders I had to change the programming pulse and my MX1 (older Zimo command station) has this feature. Also when all else fails my LGB 55045 computer interfaced programmer works.


----------

